# TD vs PM



## Erwin (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi All;

I find myself in a new job at a new company, and I am trying to sort out my place in it all. I know that the answers to my question will depend on the size of the company, the individuals involved, the types of productions etc. but, what are your thoughts on the differences between the TD and the PM. 

It seems to me that the areas of responsibility of TD and PM have a significant overlap that could be divided up any number of ways. How do you all do it?


----------



## cprted (Nov 24, 2009)

In my neck of the woods, the Production Manager is typically the head of the production team, responsible for staffing and overseeing budgets, the main conduit between the production and the producers.

The Technical Director, oversees the scene shop, responsible for building the set and realizing all of the technical elements of the production. The TD is also responsible for the upkeep of the theatre and all the gear contained within.

All of the above is completely subject to change based on any number of conditions and situations.


----------



## cprted (Nov 26, 2009)

If it is helpful, one of the major companies in my area just posted their PM position. Here is the job description: 

Responsibilities and Job Duties:
•To work under the direction of the AD to plan and supervise the execution of production requirements to facilitate the realization of the Artistic Director’s program
•Initiate and coordinate the flow of information with the production department and expedite support requests from the artistic departments through consultation with the AD and TDs.
•Assist in the preparation of operating and capital budgets for the production department.
•Supervise and maintain the company vehicles
•Supervise building maintenance and renovations
•Participate in all production meetings.
•Authorize production purchasing; establish methods of maintaining budget control on designated accounts maintaining records of and authorize, through departments heads, inventory purchase, rental and disposal of production material and equipment.
•Assess, define and organize Production Department personnel requirements in consultation with the AD; maintain correspondence files and interview applicants for available positions or delegate such interviews to department heads.
•Engage designers as directed by the Artistic Director; negotiating fees and issuing contracts.
•Engage stage management personnel.
•Act as a member of the negotiating committee for collective bargaining with IATSE; deal with issues arising from the IATSE contract.
•Direct payroll information for all production department personnel.
•Supervise warehouse storage and delegate responsibility to respective department heads for storage of all production material.
•Advise and assist in the organization of special production activities and in long –range planning and development.


----------

